# Spearing Snapper in 3' of water



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm Jones'n bad for a dive trip, but this will do in a pinch. My wife came running out to the garage today to tell me there was a big red snapper in the canal behind our house. I went to check it out and couldn't believe my eyes, let alone the size of this guy. We watched it cruise around for about an hour. Tried casting some left over boiled shrimp at it but it had no interest. When it burst out after some bait fish I knew it looked plenty healthy and strong. At first I didn't know if I should attempt it, but the urge got the better of me so I waited for the right chance and......well check the video. Speared from the pier in about 3' of water. 

Snapper, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome man! 

So much for a population shortage. There's so many of them that they're chasing themselves into new habitat. 

That or they're running from the oil.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!! And even better that you got it on video!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm still pretty stoked about this. Here's a pic before I put the knife to it just so you can see how big it was. I'd have been proud of this fish on any occasion. I didn't measure it, but you can see it must be 24 - 25". My cooler lid only measures up to 20" and there's a couple inches either side of that to the edge of the cooler and this bad boy is hanging over both sides.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is something that may become more common than we think. I was fishing the south side of the sound several weeks ago by portofino and some guy that was fishing a lil ways down from me was screaming mahi-mahi. I thought "yeah, right". Guess maybe he was right!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock on man! That is awsome! I'll have to watch to see if they show up off my dock in the sound!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the second report I have heard about such a thing...the first was a 20+ lb gag hanging around a dock in the sound.

You guys this these fish are coming in because there is no pressure on em right now?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

bmoore said:


> This is the second report I have heard about such a thing...the first was a 20+ lb gag hanging around a dock in the sound.
> 
> You guys this these fish are coming in because there is no pressure on em right now?


I don't know, it's kinda wierd, but I hope they do keep coming in close. Saves me lots of gas, and I won't have to clean up the rods/reels and dive gear to get 'em. :thumbup:

I think they're coming in for the bait that's so plentiful inshore right now. Maybe the natural bait offshore has been depleted due to the oil spill?


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That's amazing, dinner swimming right up to your back door! Grats! :clap:


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Released into the canal or driven in by oil/bait - I suppose time will tell....


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Cow (I mean Holy SnaP) neighbor. I'm going to look under my dock NOW>> and you didn't even ask me for supper??? Way to go cuz!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

You da man Cuz. Next I'll be hearing that Lane has snagged a sword fish off the dock. wtf - enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Kewl!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

That is SICK!!!


----------

